# sharing expeiences



## carol mcdonald (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello all this is my first time using this website, looking forward to chating with people going through the same experience as myself. I have had one failed IVF cycle which was quite an emotional experience  because of my age i can have one more go, then my clinic said i may need to start thinkin about a donor, which i have to find myself. Are there any women out there in the same position, and would like support through sharing experiences or any one who can advise me on finding a suitable donor (black british IVF patient). Willing to pay for ivf cycle if suitable donor found (no NHS waiting).


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Carol
Contact National Gamete Donation Trust www.ngdt.co.uk for best information on finding donors and/or clinics more likely to have egg/sharers who would match your requirements.
Best of luck
Olivia


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Carol,

Not sure if you've already found the thread but the DE Newbies thread might be a good place to find some support.  There are some lovely girls on there.

xx


----------

